# Rubbing in the rear...



## Michael Henson (Jan 9, 2010)

...That sounds kinda dirty....

Anyway, I just picked up an 05 that I've noticed rubs the back drivers side tire sometimes when I go over a bump on the highway or a rough patch of road. As far as I know its the stock suspension on there (47,000 miles) but I'm worried about ruining my tire. It's not something that happens a lot, just on rare occasions. What is my best solution for solving the issue and how much $ am I looking at?


----------



## QUIKSLVR04GOAT (Nov 24, 2008)

My Goat does it too. Do you have stock rims on it? Mine does it rarely when i hit a big bump or i kick it down a gear and get into it. I have 19's tho. But if you got stock rims the sidewall may be too large to clear the fender when hitting a bump. look at the door jam on the driver side it will tell you the correct size. Some tire companies wont mount anything larger than 1 size + or -. I suggest a smaller sidewall or a less wide tire or Roll the fenders as the edge on the inner fender may start to tear into your tire. If you got it from a dealership they might have gotten a "great" idea to put on a set of new tires to raise the price on you.


Good Luck :cheers


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Michael Henson said:


> ...That sounds kinda dirty....
> 
> Anyway, I just picked up an 05 that I've noticed rubs the back drivers side tire sometimes when I go over a bump on the highway or a rough patch of road. As far as I know its the stock suspension on there (47,000 miles) but I'm worried about ruining my tire. It's not something that happens a lot, just on rare occasions. What is my best solution for solving the issue and how much $ am I looking at?


I'd get some aftermarket shocks and springs if it were me.I bought King springs for around $190 shipped if I remember correctly.You can get shocks from anywhere from $250-$300 depending on the brand.


----------



## deputycrawford (Jan 16, 2010)

These cars are known for strut and rear shock rub from strut bushing wear and rear spring sag. Have someone look at the alignment specs, then get something like a Pedders repair kit that fixes everything at once. Start from step one and check it out. It's fixable. 

Jerry


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Check your ride height. you ll probably need rear springs. If you get them and still have it, look into air bags and or fender rolling/cutting.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Shouldn't have any rub with 245 tires unless you have aftermarket wheels with a very poor offset.If springs and shocks aren't the issue you would most likely need a cradle alignment to fix it.


----------



## BMR Sales (Feb 12, 2009)

Hello, one option for you is a set of our drag bags. They install inside your existing springs and will stiffen the spring rate. This will stop the tires from rubbing and will also help eliminate any wheelhop issues that you might have. Here is a link to our site. If you have any questions please let me know.

BMR Fabrication Inc.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

It maybe a combination of spring sag and cradle alingment.


----------

